# Zombie Drive!



## SpiderBaby (Nov 7, 2010)

My Boyfriend Dagon and I have been really busy this weekend. We've been working on stuff for Zombie Drive. It's a large yard-haunt we have at Halloween. Dagon made a couple of tombstones for the graveyard scene. They look really good! We also worked on some designs for decorations. Some new zombies and more tombstones. 

We have a Kickstarter Project to raise funds for Zombie Drive. We want to add animatronics and lots more decorations to Zombie Drive. We also want to advertise more so there are more Trick 'r Treaters that know about it. 

http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1295635322/zombie-drive

We also listed a bunch of Zombie themed stuff in our Etsy shop.

http://www.etsy.com/shop/boneyardbootique


----------

